# [SOLVED] Limited or No Connectivity



## eviltoaster (Dec 18, 2008)

This is a different type of Limited or No Connectivity. I reset my modem, my Linksys router, re-plugged my cables, tried Win-Sock, renewed IP, and other stuff. Now, this all began when I attempted to plug in my Laptop directly from the router using a Ethernet cord. Ever then, the base computer has been giving me Limited or No Connectivity. I have Windows Service Pack 2, yet it says Limited or No Connectivity, but I still have internet. The main reason I am asking this is because I connect my laptop to the router (wirelessly), then it does it successfully, but the laptop does not have internet. Now, I have a router and a modem, except the seems to work fine (I don't have it connected, or I will lose internet to this computer), but I have instead of an Ethernet cable plugged from the PC to the modem, I have the USB one instead, because the Ethernet doesn't seem to work. If I am missing any information, tell me. I really wanna get the laptop to connect to the router, and have internet. Can anyone help me out?


----------



## eviltoaster (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Limited or No Connectivity*

Oh yeah your probably gonna ask for this:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : lisa-lisa
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.de.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-A0-09-7C-73
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.191.34
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.de.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Motorola SURFboard SB5101 USB Cable
Modem
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-17-EE-7B-8A-94
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 71.200.146.64
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 71.200.146.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.64.10
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.64.146
68.87.75.194
68.87.71.226
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, December 26, 2008 9:32:29 AM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, December 30, 2008 9:32:29 A
M

C:\Documents and Settings\Kevin>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Limited or No Connectivity*

Well, you can't have the USB cable and the Ethernet cable connected at the same time to that Surfboard modem, that might be one issue.


The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## eviltoaster (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Limited or No Connectivity*

Thank you johnwill. I finally after six months have my internet running on the computer and the laptop. I guess I just had to check the physical but for some reason I put it earlier in the same place using Ethernet, but it didn't seem to work. I guess I just had to wait. Thanks again, finally it works on the laptop. Oh yeah! You also wanted to see the settings after I followed your steps: 

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Bryan>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : lisa-lisa
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.de.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.de.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Cont
roller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1A-A0-09-7C-73
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.101
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.64.146
68.87.75.194
68.87.71.226
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Monday, December 29, 2008 2:25:45 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Tuesday, December 30, 2008 2:25:45 P
M

C:\Documents and Settings\Bryan>

Thanks again!:grin:


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Limited or No Connectivity*

I presume it's all working? That looks like a good connection to me.


----------



## eviltoaster (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Limited or No Connectivity*

Yes, thank you.


----------

